# Coyote hunting sites



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

How about posting some links to everyone's favorite coyote websites.

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/

http://www.varmintal.com/aupda.htm


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

www.coyotehunter.net/ 
This is a good one for the ND boys Jamie knows what he's talking about and is a hell of a good guy to boot. Haven't hunted in the tourney yet but it's had good reviews


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone else care to add some sites........


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

tanata what is your screen name on the pm bored? i am on their myself. a lot of good guys their that can help you with your questions


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I haven't posted on predatormasters yet but I will have the same screenname as now.

:sniper: coyote


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

thats great i look forward to seeing some of your post in their as well

if you guys wanna learn some good setups or anything at that haveing to do with coyotes their one topic has some 10 pages of guys shareing what they have learned over the years here is the link
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/cg ... =000579&p=


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Hope to see you guys on Predator Masters I go by "nd coyote killer" see ya around the site is great.


----------

